# Knack-Weg Thread



## MettiMett (9. Juni 2016)

Moin,

ich habe derzeit das problem, dass ich ein Knacken (gefühlt aus dem Steuerrohr) habe.
Dies tritt auf, wenn ich am Lenker ziehe, bzw. bei starkem einfedern (drops, Stufen etc.).

hat Jemand ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht?

Bike: Capara CF Pro 2015

Gruß
Metti


----------



## gab-star (9. Juni 2016)

1) Lenker und vorbau mal abmontieren und sauber wieder zusammen schrauben.

2) Steuersatz mal neues Fett geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (9. Juni 2016)

gab-star schrieb:


> 1) Lenker und vorbau mal abmontieren und sauber wieder zusammen schrauben.
> 
> 2) Steuersatz mal neues Fett geben.



Werde ich mal machen.


----------



## Holger75 (10. Juni 2016)

Vorbauschrauben lösen,Headset-Schraube fester ziehen,Vorbau wieder festmachen.....kann helfen!


----------



## Alei69 (10. Juni 2016)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe derzeit das problem, dass ich ein Knacken (gefühlt aus dem Steuerrohr) habe.
> Dies tritt auf, wenn ich am Lenker ziehe, bzw. bei starkem einfedern (drops, Stufen etc.).
> ...


----------



## Alei69 (10. Juni 2016)

Servus,
Bei meinem 2015 CF Pro war das Knacken durch das untere Steuersatzlager verursacht welches leider ohne Fett montiert wurde. Oben war alles gefettet. Unters Lager war nach wenigen Wochen schon angerostet. Beim CF läuft das Wasser durch die nicht genutzte Öffnung für den Zug des Umwerfers ungehindert in den Rahmen. Besonders wenn man das Rad beim Reinigen mit dem Wasserschlauch auf dem Kopf gestellt wird.
Gabel raus und Lager richtig fetten.
Gruss,
Adi


----------



## MettiMett (11. Juni 2016)

Alei69 schrieb:


> Servus,
> Bei meinem 2015 CF Pro war das Knacken durch das untere Steuersatzlager verursacht welches leider ohne Fett montiert wurde. Oben war alles gefettet. Unters Lager war nach wenigen Wochen schon angerostet. Beim CF läuft das Wasser durch die nicht genutzte Öffnung für den Zug des Umwerfers ungehindert in den Rahmen. Besonders wenn man das Rad beim Reinigen mit dem Wasserschlauch auf dem Kopf gestellt wird.
> Gabel raus und Lager richtig fetten.
> Gruss,
> Adi



Moin. 
Ok dann werde ich mir das die Tage mal anschauen. Müsstest du es auswechseln oder hast du es mit dem Rost wieder eingebaut?
Hast nen Bild gemacht?

Gruß
Metti


----------



## Alei69 (11. Juni 2016)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Moin.
> Ok dann werde ich mir das die Tage mal anschauen. Müsstest du es auswechseln oder hast du es mit dem Rost wieder eingebaut?
> Hast nen Bild gemacht?
> 
> ...


Servus,
Nachdem das Rad da erst wenige Monate alt war hat es gereicht den Rost mit nem Tuch soweit wie möglich zu entfernen. Die Lager sind nur äusserlich verrostet. Bei mir war auch die Kontaktstelle zwischen dem Lager und dem Gabelkonus total trocken und verrostet. Denke das Knacken kam von da. Es war nach einem Tag am Geisskopf aufgetreten. Knackte sobald man den Lenker gedreht hat. Ne ein Bild hab ich net.
Gruss,
Adi


----------



## MettiMett (13. Juni 2016)

Alles ausgebaut und gefettet. Knacken scheint weg zu sein. 

Nun festgestellt dass meine Bremskolben hinten fest sind. Irgendwas ist ja immer^^


----------



## 54er (17. Juni 2016)

Tach zusammen! 
Mein hinteres laufrad vom cf comp 1 (ist ein e thirteen trs+ laufradsatz) knistert! Erst dachte ich es sind die Speichen aber es wird immer schlimmer und lauter, mittlerweile habe ich auch denn Verdacht es könnten die Lager sein? Wenn ich stärker in die Pedale trete wird das Geräusch auch lauter. Hat da jemand vielleicht ne Ahnung was los ist?


----------



## gab-star (19. Juni 2016)

Speichernippel die sich in den speicher-Löcher bewegen.
Sollte ein bekanntes Problem sein bei e13/ the Hive.

Mann kann die LRS eventuell zum e13/ the Hive schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 54er (1. Juli 2016)

Hallo Leute!
Mal ne blöde Frage, bei mir knackt es an der Kurbel. Hab dann mal die Kurbel ausgebaut und schön gereinigt, neu ein gefettet und wieder zusammen gebaut. Hat aber leider nicht geholfen  mein nächster Schritt wäre jetzt die innenlager mal ausbauen, reinigen und neu ein fetten. Nun meine frage, was brauche ich da für ein Werkzeug um die Teile ausbauen zu können? ( RaceFace PF30 Pressfitt). 

Danke schon mal im voraus!


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Juli 2016)

@54er 

Du brauchst einen Abzieher für Pressfit30. 
z.B. https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cyclus-Tools/Abzieher-Press-Fit-SN-91-P-Snap-In-p33833/


----------



## cdF600 (12. Juli 2016)

Hatte auch das knacken/knarzen im Tretlagerbereich. Kurbel ausgebaut und allem eine großzügige Fettpackung verpasst. Zu viel Fett soll zwar auch nicht gut sein, aber "mehr hilft mehr". Das Knacken ist erst mal beseitigt! Mal sehen was als nächstes kommt.

Das Knistern in den E13 Laufrädern lässt sich wohl nicht komplett abstellen. Hatte den kompletten Laufradsatz bei E13. Die haben ausgespeicht und U-Scheiben (sogenannte "Washers") unter die Speichennippel verbaut. Vorne knistern nichts mehr, hinten hat es kurze Zeit später wieder angefangen. Außerdem haben die die Stellen an denen die Speichen am Nabenflansch anliegen, leicht angefeilt. Das hatte aber imho keine Auswirkung. 
Sobald was anderes knarzt überhört man das knistern......


----------



## davidhellmann (13. Juli 2016)

Mein Alu in Saalbach gefahren und am Tag zwei dann auch eine schöne Geräuschkulisse 
Naja Fullface auf und durch. Werde mir aber auch mal den Steuersatz anschauen zwecks Fett da die Geräusche wohl auch von vorne kamen.


----------



## frank70 (13. Juli 2016)

irgendwie schon merkwürdig, habe weder beim capra al1, noch beim tues und auch nicht beim wicked irgendwelche knackgeräusche. fahre alle räder regelmässig im park, auch rockgarden


----------



## davidhellmann (13. Juli 2016)

Naja ich habs ausm Karton und bin nach Saalbach. Vielleicht werd ich die Tage noch mal alles nachziehen  Bremsschreiben waren grad schon etwas locker .)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Castroper (15. Juli 2016)

Hatte das knacken heute auch vorn ...hab mal alles ausgebaut und gefettet...jetzt ist wieder ruhe 

War ein bissl was drin!


----------



## Stubenkueken (15. Juli 2016)

Das gleiche hatte ich auch, hab ordentlich Carbonpaste zwischen lager u Rahmen gemacht und zwischen Lager u steuerrohr ordentlich fett. Hat 20 min am tues gedauert und seid dem mux mäuschen still


----------



## cdF600 (11. August 2016)

Irgendwie Krieg ich das Bike doch nicht still. Jetzt knackt und knarzt es wie die Sau! Aus dem Steuerrohrbereich und aus der Gegend des Tretlagers. Mein Händler hat alles auseinander gebaut, gefettet,kontrolliert, und wieder zusammengebaut. Knackt immer noch. Da ist wohl eine Fahrt nach Forchheim fällig. Des nervt. ........


----------



## gab-star (12. August 2016)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Irgendwie Krieg ich das Bike doch nicht still. Jetzt knackt und knarzt es wie die Sau! Aus dem Steuerrohrbereich und aus der Gegend des Tretlagers. Mein Händler hat alles auseinander gebaut, gefettet,kontrolliert, und wieder zusammengebaut. Knackt immer noch. Da ist wohl eine Fahrt nach Forchheim fällig. Des nervt. ........



Welcher kurbel ist bei dir dara
Mein Capra hat ein RaceFace Cinch, wobei och der 'nicht-antrieb' Seite komplett zerlegen musste und neu eingefetted wieder zusammen schrauben vor es Ruhe gab - viel erfolg!

ps
E13 Laufraeder koennen auch sehr laut sein


----------



## cdF600 (13. August 2016)

Die Laufräder sinds nicht. Die Race Face Cinch Kurbel hatte ich schon draußen und komplett mit Fettpackung  versehen.  Hat nur kurzzeitig geholfen. Das Knacken im Steuerrohrbereich geht auch nicht weg. Lt meinem Händler ist es auch nicht der Gabelschaft. Das klingt wohl anders.


----------



## Deleted253406 (17. August 2016)

Kann gelöscht werden


----------



## Windwalker (22. August 2016)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Die Laufräder sinds nicht. Die Race Face Cinch Kurbel hatte ich schon draußen und komplett mit Fettpackung  versehen.  Hat nur kurzzeitig geholfen. Das Knacken im Steuerrohrbereich geht auch nicht weg. Lt meinem Händler ist es auch nicht der Gabelschaft. Das klingt wohl anders.



Das Knacken im Steuerrohrbereich hatte ich bei meinem Capra CF auch. Ergebnis: Das untere Steuerlager war kaputt, habe ich gewechselt, Knacken ist jetzt weg.
Auch hatte ich ein "undefinierbares Knacken" im Kurbel/Hinterbaubereich, nach dem Abziehen, Reinigen, ordentlichen Fetten und richtigem Anziehen der Kassette und des Schaltauges war es weg.


----------



## cdF600 (6. September 2016)

Hab mal die Gabel ausgebaut. Wie fest sitzt bei Euch das untere Steuersatzlager im Rahmen? Bei mir kann man das ganz leicht einfach rausnehmen. Von "eingepresst" kann da keine Rede sein. Hab es jetzt mit Montagepaste "reingelegt" und alles andere großzügig gefettet.
Ergebnis: Knackt!


----------



## Castroper (6. September 2016)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Wie fest sitzt bei Euch das untere Steuersatzlager im Rahmen?



Bei mir sitzt es bombenfest.


----------



## Windwalker (6. September 2016)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Hab mal die Gabel ausgebaut. Wie fest sitzt bei Euch das untere Steuersatzlager im Rahmen? Bei mir kann man das ganz leicht einfach rausnehmen. Von "eingepresst" kann da keine Rede sein. Hab es jetzt mit Montagepaste "reingelegt" und alles andere großzügig gefettet.
> Ergebnis: Knackt!


Hi,

das verbaute "untere" Steuersatzlager von Acros war definitiv kaputt bei mir - in der Hand spürte man deutlich, wie "unrund" es sich drehen lies. Ich habe es gegen ein Cane Creek getauscht und es musste "eingepresst" werden (wurde in der Werkstatt gemacht, ich war dabei) - einfach "einlegen" is nich! Sobald es zu locker ist, kann/wird es knacken. War übrigens schon das zweite Acros-Lager, das ich wechseln musste (zwar an einem anderen Bike, aber so überzeugt von den Acros-Dingern bin ich nicht mehr) ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 54er (6. September 2016)

Bei mir liegen die auch recht locker drinnen, so das ich sie ohne großen Kraft Aufwand von Hand rausholen kann. Ich dachte das ist okay so Aber knacken tut es nicht.


----------



## cdF600 (6. September 2016)

Hm! Irgendwie eine komische Sache. Beim Einen ist das Lager fest drin und knackt nicht, beim Andern locker und knackt auch nicht. Bei mir ist es locker und knackt. Das würde ja auf unterschiedliche Maße des Steuerrohrs, oder der Lager schließen lassen.
Mein Lager läuft butterweich und dreht sich super. Deshalb hatte ich das Lager mal ausgeschlossen....

@Windwalker: Welches Lager von CC hat Du verwendet? Hast du da einen Link?


----------



## Windwalker (6. September 2016)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Hm! Irgendwie eine komische Sache. Beim Einen ist das Lager fest drin und knackt nicht, beim Andern locker und knackt auch nicht. Bei mir ist es locker und knackt. Das würde ja auf unterschiedliche Maße des Steuerrohrs, oder der Lager schließen lassen.
> Mein Lager läuft butterweich und dreht sich super. Deshalb hatte ich das Lager mal ausgeschlossen....
> 
> @Windwalker: Welches Lager von CC hat Du verwendet? Hast du da einen Link?


... Müsste in der Werkstatt mal nachfragen- melde mich dann wieder...


----------



## Stubenkueken (6. September 2016)

Die Lager werden nicht eingepresst. Schon alleine aus dem Grund das sie direkt auf Carbon liegen müsste es eig jedem einleuchten das man da besser nicht pressen sollte. Ich hab jetzt jedes Lager von meinem tues in der Hand gehabt. Da wo sie eingepresst sind, gibt es auch genug Alu. Bei mir kam das knacken weil einfach zu wenig Carbonpaste vorhanden war und es nicht fest genug angezogen war.


----------



## Manjk (6. November 2016)

Ciao zusammen,
mein Capra ächzt und stöhnt an allen Ecken un Enden. Nun wollt ich mich bei Euch erkundigen, was hilft am besten und die Posts ein wenig zusammenfassen!

Trettlager: Problem scheint zu sein, dass das Lager zu viel Spiel hat mit dem Rahmen, sobald Kraft auf die Pedale gegeben wird knackt es. Ich denke das Problem tritt auf, weil die Grössen variieren und Kurbel ein- und ausbauen bringt nicht viel. Eine Möglichkeit wäre Innenlager ausbauen und Lager gut fetten. Beim einpressen der Lager ein wenig Lock Tight zwischen Rahmen und Lager Schale geben. Sobald der Lock Tight getrocknet ist, dehnt sich dieser aus und das Lager liegt bomben fest drin. Sollte doch funktionieren? Allenfalls haben die Innenlager auch zu viel Spiel, durch die Seitenkräfte die aufgetreten sind und müssen somit getauscht werden (Mögliche Erklärung)?

Steuersatzlager: Mein Lager ist ebenfalls total durchgerostet (mein Fehler zu wenig Fett und zu oft gewaschen =) ), knackt und liegt relativ locker im Rahmen. Von Acros gibt es neu Ersatzlager für das CF Model. Problem mit rosten sollte gelöst sein, weil die neuen Lager aus Edelstahl sind und man aus den eigenen Fehlern lernt (angeblich). Knarz Problem kann gelöst werden, wenn Schrauben IKEA fest angezogen werden, sollte das Problem nicht gelöst werden, hilft Carbonpaste zwischen Lagerschale, Lager und Steuerrohr. Oder?


----------



## cdF600 (7. November 2016)

Wenn das Knacken von den angesprochenen Punkten kommt, kann Deine beschriebene Vorgehensweise Abhilfe schaffen. Ich hatte mein Capra wegen Knacken im Steuerrohrbereich und im Tretlagerbereich bei YT. Ich habe es selbst nicht wegbekommen.
Was YT gemacht hat:
- Gabel zu Sram, die haben die komplette Standrohreinheit getauscht.
- Steuersatz gefettet
- alle Lager gefettet
- Bolzen im Rockerlink minimal gekürzt (lt. YT-Mitarbeiter führt eine minimale Überlänge zu Knarzen)
- Tretlager neu gefettet, Kettenblatt nachgezogen, Kurbel gefettet
- Antrieb (Schaltung, Schaltungsröllchen und Kassette) umfassend gesäubert

Mein Radl ist jetzt so ruhig wie im Auslieferungszustand. Das mit der Pike ist ja ein bekanntes Problem. Welche der übrigen Maßnahmen die entscheidende Abhilfe geschaffen hat, kann man leider nicht genau sagen, da die halt einfach mal alles gemacht haben, was ihnen eingefallen ist. Der Service war spitze. Hat aber 3,5 Wochen gedauert, wobei ich das Radl selbst vorbei gebracht und wieder abgeholt habe. Wenn man es einschickt, kommt halt noch die Zeit für den Versand hinzu. Am längsten hat wohl Sram für die Gabel gebraucht. Sonst wäre es schneller gegangen.


----------



## Manjk (7. November 2016)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Wenn das Knacken von den angesprochenen Punkten kommt, kann Deine beschriebene Vorgehensweise Abhilfe schaffen. Ich hatte mein Capra wegen Knacken im Steuerrohrbereich und im Tretlagerbereich bei YT. Ich habe es selbst nicht wegbekommen.
> Was YT gemacht hat:
> - Gabel zu Sram, die haben die komplette Standrohreinheit getauscht.
> - Steuersatz gefettet
> ...



Hätte mein Radel auch gerne eingeschickt, aber die Konditionen aus der Schweiz sind ziemlich bekloppt. Nur für den Versand bezahle ich 300€ hin und zurück, für diesen Preis, kann ich es auch hier in den Service geben. Gegen eine neue Standrohreinheit hätte ich auch nichts, dann wären die Kratzer auf den Tauchrohren weg =). Vielen Dank für die Tipps. Werde bescheid geben, ob die Massnahmen geholfen haben.


----------



## cdF600 (7. November 2016)

Wenn Du ein Knacken aus der Gabelkrone hast, musst du das aber nicht unbedingt über YT machen. Du musst nur einen Rock Shox Händler in deiner Region finden der die Reklamation direkt mit Sram abwickelt. Sram tauscht da eigentlich immer die Standrohreinheit, da dieses Problem bei der Pike bekannt ist.


----------

